# VÌ SAO TRỜI MƯA GIÚP CHÚNG TA NGỦ NGON HƠN



## Cẩm Nhung (2/12/21)

“Trời mưa mà được nằm trong chăn ngủ thì thích biết mấy” Chắc hẳn bạn cũng đã từng vô tình nói ra câu nói trên khi thấy trời mưa. Vậy có khi nào bạn tự hỏi, tại sao trời mưa lại ngủ ngon đến thế? Tất cả đều có lý do cả đấy! Xem ngay bài viết của Tatana để hiểu rõ hơn nhé!
*1. Âm thanh của những cơn mưa*







Những tiếng tí tách, rả rích khi mưa được gọi là tiếng ồn trắng (White Noise) tốt nhất giúp ta ngủ ngon. Chính những tiếng mưa rơi đều, lặp đi lặp lại khiến não bị ức chế, kích thích ta rơi nhanh vào giấc ngủ.
*2. Mưa làm thời tiết lạnh hơn*







Khi mưa kéo đến mang theo thời tiết lạnh lẽo, bầu trời xám xịt, ảm đạm và thiếu ánh sáng. Chính sự thay đổi này khiến chúng ta lệch nhịp tim, có xu hướng buồn ngủ và dậy muộn hơn. Trời mưa làm thời tiết lạnh hơn, bạn sẽ có cảm giác lười biếng, hay mệt mỏi, lười vận động chỉ muốn nằm một chỗ. Từ đó cơ thể được thư giãn và thả lỏng, giúp cho giấc ngủ ngon hơn. 
*3. Khi mưa, hormone melatonin giúp ta ngủ ngon hơn*







Giấc ngủ của con người do một hormone trong não kiểm soát có tên là Melatonin. Bóng tối làm cho cơ thể sản sinh Melatonin nhiều hơn, báo hiệu giờ đi ngủ. Làm ta dần dần chìm vào giấc ngủ một cách nhẹ nhàng và êm ái.

Kết hợp các yếu tố trên sẽ tạo ra sự ức chế sâu, giảm hưng phấn của các cơ quan bộ phận trên cơ thể. Não bộ đang ra tín hiệu cho cơ thể nghỉ ngơi, dần sẽ đưa chúng ta vào giấc ngủ sâu. Và đó chính là những lý do chính khiến con người thường thích tận hưởng giấc ngủ trên giường.

Một gợi ý nhỏ cho các bạn sợ buồn ngủ kéo dài khi mưa đến. Sử dụng bộ chăn ga cao cấp mịn mát *Tencel* của *Tatana* họa tiết trang nhã, tạo cảm giác tươi mới, khi ngủ dậy sảng khoái và hết sợ cơn buồn ngủ lặp lại đấy!







►►Xem thêm Tất Tần Tật Những Điều Cần Biết Về Vải Drap Tencel Tatana
TATANA​ 

*Bài viết liên quan:*


4 Bí Kíp Thần Thánh Giúp Bạn Ngủ Ngon Không Mơ
Mối Liên Hệ Giữa Giấc Ngủ Và Nhiệt Độ Cơ Thể
Nghe Nhạc Khi Ngủ Lợi Và Hại Như Thế Nào?
4 Mẹo Giúp Căn Phòng trở Nên Tươi Mới
Vì Sao Bạn Bị Mất Ngủ


----------

